# wade fishing Saturday



## speckledred87 (Aug 22, 2013)

Im finally getting a chance to wade this weekend any good spots this Saturday in galveston area Seabrook or Laporte area im really hoping to come home with some slot reds and some specks. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Seabrook, Kemah, LaPorte Morgan's Point area.


----------

